# 19teens Pope Wth Cycle Motor Setup Pics.



## redline1968 (Sep 5, 2016)

Thought I would post the current pics on my pope bike. Well I fabricated the sheave and the lower pulley brackets. Next I'll remake the engin brackets for this frame. I wonder if there was there ever a clutch setup for one of these engine kits. Does any one know? I  Still have to fine tune the pulleys and possibly the sheath to get the belt trued. It currently mocked up without the rear fender . Not sure if I want the rear fender What do you think with or without?.  The crank is gonna need to be worked out for the clearance for the magnito.


----------



## catfish (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 6, 2016)

Outstanding !


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks Dave. Thinking of showing it at the upcoming swap.


----------

